# FAC - July 2013



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This is the month we celebrate our countries birth as a nation. Happy Birthday USA!

This is the FAC (Fiber Arts Chat). We use this space to come together and talk about all things in our lives, not just the fiber related stuff. If you are new to the Fiber Forum please take the time to introduce yourself. You can do it here or start a thread of your own. If you prefer to sit in the back of the room and just watch and read, that's fine. But we would all love it if you would take the time and tell us about yourself. You are under no obligation to post but we do like to know who we are talking to. If you ever need help with anything please do NOT hesitate to ask. There is nothing that we consider a "stupid question", we all started at the beginning. There are no or very, very few absolutes in the fiber arts, so be prepared to get lots of advice, some of it may differ . Remember we LOVE photographs. You don't have to be an expert at photography, just post a photo. It really helps to motivate people and inspire them. It also helps if you have a question about something if you can post a photo of it or provide a link to what you are talking about. Lastly, enjoy the forum.

The TdF (Tour de Fleece) has begun :rock: if you aren't part of it but want to be it isn't too late to start. Otherwise if you are curious about what it is you can find the threads here, they will most likely be close to the top and they will be picture heavy.

Cooler weather has set in here and it is glorious, low humidity and lots of sun the past few days. We have been having a lot of rain this summer which is needed after last years drought. I imagine the farmers are happy and I hope it will be a good year for them and their crops, assuming they can get them planted and harvested. The corn I see in the fields near here looks really good.

The little smilie icon for this thread is for all my minder who are so good at reminding me when I slip up and get the FAC posted a bit late. I did it all by myself this month :grin:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey, happy Canada Day!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Happy Canada Day Frazzle, and all of you north of the border!:bouncy:

Well WIHH I hope you have an amazing time with your family there. What a wonderful blessing that your son could bring those hitchhikers to see you.:goodjob:
It's been a bit cooler here as well the last few days. In the mid- high 50's in the mornings, and high 70's during the day. The ticks appear to be slowing down some, but not entirely. 
I've taken to sitting outside on my back steps with my morning coffee, as our "Pasture Guests" like to come up to the house then and just hang out with me. those little calves are getting huge, and becoming very brave. Yesterday, one of the little steers was up at the house almost all day, by himself. Just hanging out at the fenceline with Maggie and Murphy. He's adorable, and I'm sure will be quite tasty when his time comes.
Keith and I made a very frivolous purchase the other day. Not like us as we have a tight budget right now due to all the work we need to get done around here.
We bought a motorhome!! It's just a little 20 footer, sleeps 2-4, and is an older I think 1976 dodge. It was only 2500.00, but the owner liked my little yerf dog that I got for free so mush, he knocked 1500.00 of the price for us trading him that too. I still have my 4 wheeler, and figure next year I can always pick up another yerf dog if I need one. It runs great, and is in really pristine condition.Someday I will make new cushion covers for it, and replace the carpet, very 70's shag, and avocado green. Not my taste at all. But very clean and usable right now. We are planning a trip to Mt. Rushmore, sometime this fall, and possibly to Sturgis this year as well.
As far as fiber, just plugging away at my TDF stuff. Ran into some trouble yesterday with some merino I'm spinning. But I'll post separately as I have a few questions.
Take care all!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

The worst news in *80 years *of wildfire fighting happened yesterday when *a 19 man crew of Hotshots were engulfed in flames and killed *when a huge, uncontained AZ wildfire changed directions and caught them.* Please take a moment to say prayers for them and their families! :sob:
*
Hot shots are the elite firefighters who hike far into the back country for miles with their gear, to create fire lines to try to stop the blaze. They are really special people in the world of wildfires. *They are true heroes.
*
If you haven't lived in the West, it is hard to understand what wildfires are really like, how powerful and terrifying they can be, with flames over a hundred feet tall, and whole pine trees will literally explode into flames, in the inferno. Big wildfires create their own weather, in fact. They move very fast if there is any breeze or wind. In NorCal I lived in terror of wildfire every dry season, and the closest one I experienced came within a mile of my farmette. I was making evac plans for my livestock and cats. Stan and I watched the Forks fire burn 90,000 acres in less than three days in Summer 1996. In the dry season there, I used to constantly scan the sky for a smoke plume.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Okay, on the home front: 

We are 5 days out from our fireworks show on Saturday night! :bouncy: I help build some of our effects, and we are on schedule, with no fuss. We got rid of a person on the show "team" who had really become intolerable, so it is MUCH better without him complicating stuff and ruining it all this year. We are a really small group/team this time. But the neighbors are all excited. For those who don't know, we hold one of maybe five, very large, amateur backyard fireworks displays in the USA, at our farmette. It's invitation only to come see it and we get 200 or so people here for it.

My daughter (34yo in two weeks) left Friday afternoon from Des Moines, to go to far SW Montana, almost into Idaho, to attend the Rainbow Family Living Light Gathering in the Nat'l Forest near Jackson and Wisdom. It is all off-grid. Between 10,000 and 20,000 people attend. It is bohemian, hippie, peace on Earth thru meditation kinda deal, the highlight of the week being the big day of silent prayer in a group holding hands, in the central meadow on July 4th. She is going to meet an old friend from high school she hasn't seen in years. It was an 18 hour drive for her. She will most likely miss our show. Sounds pretty boring to me, and the thought of 20,000 people using slit trench potties repels me... As bad as the thought of using porta potties in the searing NV Black Rock desert for a week at Burning Man.

I am picking my bush cherries now, their first year of a crop, and strawberries. I try to weed a 50-foot row in the garden each day. I still have to get the pole bean trellis netting up; it has been to windy to do it by myself. My son is coming for a week, to help me in the garden and work on the fireworks show stuff. He runs the tractor, burying the big guns out in the fields. I'm hoping he can hill my potato rows with the backhoe.

We are still fighting our woodchucks.They are winning. There are more than one here this year. I learned 2 days ago that 50 gallons of ripe whey poured down the burrow is 100% successful in getting them out. An Amish neighbor of my PA penpal used that in her pasture. I have a 50# sack of dried whey, so I and my son, who loves fighting the woodchucks, will try it this week when he arrives. We have removed an astounding amount of dirt from his excavations so far...


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi fiber friends,
I haven't been on for a while. Been busy with planting (late because of rain) haying (rained on four times before able to bale) baby sitting our beautiful grandaughter (now 10 months old) welcoming our second grandaughter (our oldest daughters and now two weeks old) the usual meetings and preparing for (and having a successful) 175th year celebration for our church here out in the middle of cornfields.
I've been washing some fleeces via the suint method, carding it, getting it ready for spinning. Also been cutting up my pile of old jeans and making play quilts for baby gifts.
Today was a sad, hard day as I had to put down my lovely Lamancha doe. She was nine and had the sweetest personality. 
I'm sorry to hear about the fire fighters lost. My son-in-law is a volunteer fireman. I will pray for their families.
I'm not doing the TDF but I have enjoyed seeing ya'lls fiber corners WIHH. Very motivating I must say.
Hercsmama, what is a yerf dog?
Our weather is cooler here as well so we are pulling in some fresh air with the attice fan.
I'm preparing/helping with my nephew and his fiancee's upcoming wedding in August. I'll be decorating the reception (indoors) and the ceremony (outside by my Dads' pond).
Have a good week.
God bless,
jd


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi Guys! Happy Canada Day, Happy 4th of July! Hope you are all well.

Nothing fibery going on here at the moment. My Dad's been here from England for a few weeks so we've just been hanging out with him. Time's gone way too fast. He'll be leaving next Monday. 

A few weeks ago we sheared a sheep for a friend and she gave me the fleece ( a Romney). The sheep had two years of growth! Can't wait to start working with it. I treated myself to some of these combs: http://www.etsy.com/listing/155317883/wool-combs-new-standard-kit-with? Love them so far!

Son (18) got his ham license so we've been busy getting the ham station set up. I haven't operated for 30 years but having fun getting back into it. My Mum was a ham and that's how we kept in contact back when I first came over here in the '80's. Saved us a lot of money on telephone bills.

Nothing but rain here this week. The creeks are extremely high but the pastures are looking beautiful. We really needed the rain.

Hope you're all enjoying the summer.

Pauline


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Happy Canada Day and 4th of July!!! Time sure does fly! 
I made it to the 90 day mark at work. Seems like they will keep me.
And, I don't hate it, so that is good. 

DH is sorta getting a grip on the role reversal. It's been tough for him. He is now getting used to running the homestead, well, still a few bumps in the road. But we are progressing. Also got him to a clinic that does self pay, so he is back on his bp meds. Yay on that, he was GRUMPY!!

Fiberwise, I have 3 fleeces washed and ready to card and several rovings I pulled from stash, so I can do TDF. Didn't get any done today, I did dishes. May not tomorrow. BUT I have a 4 day weekend :hobbyhors so I intend to immerse myself in fiber.

That's about it for now.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

So my daughter, 34, is at the Rainbow Family gathering until she leaves early tomorrow, to come home. My son came yesterday, and filled us in on all the news about it, plus I went to the Gathering's Facebook page to read more posts about it.

The Family gathering draws about 20,000 people by the main day, July 4th, when they do a hand-holding circle in the main central meadow from dawn til about noon, praying for world peace. (How boring.)

Sounds good, right? People for peace? But the Family is not all light and love... Young, pretty hippies full of Earth love? Yes, but....

It is scorching hot at the site in the forest. Remember, they are a good half hour or so hike into the forest from the parking area that has over 1100 cars in it. 

The "bad" people are forced to camp by the parking area at the edge of the event, away from all the "nice" people and kids, since they do the meth and heroin and stay drunk the whole time and cause trouble for the Rangers and Police. So when you arrive at the site, they are the first people to greet you!

The camp kitchens have not been functioning right, each theme camp has it's own kitchen, and the spring water being piped in isn't clean, and has to be purified, but the gear in the kitchens has broken down, so only one kitchen has clean water to drink for the entire 20,000 people. So most people are drinking dirty water out of desperation.

The camp's community kitchens are completely empty of food, and "the children are complaining they are hungry". People bring food to give out, it's all supposed to be "free", and they form a human chain from the parking area to the camp, to move stuff into the forest. The food shortage is severe, they said. There is no grocery store anywhere nearby.

A heroin dealer was beaten, tied up and kidnapped, to be found out deep in the woods three days later (that's prolly not such a bad thing). 

I guess they ignored him when he yelled "Shanti Sena". You holler that when something bad is going on and you need help. The Shanti Sena are their informal police system composed of "elders", and they have to immediately negotiate a consensus with everyone to solve the problem. Last year, the Shanti Sena managed to talk a wanted murderer to give himself up to police there. How fun to socialize with him in the woods!

A crazy man has been running around with a baseball bat, beating people and bashing them in the head. One man got badly beaten about his face, and was medically treated, and now the FBI is there, looking into the violence. 

They have to dig and fill slit trenches to go potty in each day, they allot one trench per 100 people. For 20,000 people, that is a lot of trenches, a ton of digging and piles of pooty!!! There is another gross name for the potties that I can't say here. As the trenches are filled, they cover the layers with ash and lime, then cover it with dirt when full. Sounds delightful, no???? Especially in searing heat! Imagine the fun of digging them each day with shovels! Wow! Neato! Ummm.. No Way Jose, is all I can manage to say.

There are some 14-15 yo girls hanging around one section of camp, runaways, that are filthy dirty, covered in dirt from camping there with no way to clean themselves for god knows how long, and nowhere to go, and no one to care about them..

*How bad will my daughter smell *when she gets back here, hopefully before the show on Saturday night?

There have been about 30 arrests as of the 2nd of July, and 6 people have been reported missing, and there was the one case of someone "selling" their young child to someone else there. Every year it seems someone or two goes missing and can't ever be found.

I read some Facebook posts from past years and found a note about one young lady who went missing. Her niece was looking for her. The last they knew she was heading to Cali with some unknown men she met at the Gathering. A Family member posted reassuringly, that "She was with Family so she would be all taken care of and be okay." The very next post was of a newspaper clipping that the Aunt had been arrested in Ukiah in March, (right by where I used to live), for shoplifting with meth and heroin and pot on her person. So yeah... She was well taken care of.... But how stupid are you if you go shoplifting with meth and heroin in your pockets?

I'm so glad I'm not there!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Cheese and rice, I'm sure you'll feel MUCH better when your daughter is home safe, Lez!! That doesn't sound like a fun gathering to me AT ALL!

I've been getting lots done around here, including crochet for TDF. I may even finish the afghan that never ends this month!!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

It's official. I HATE HATE HATE carding, and love combing. I stabbed myself twice with the combs, drew blood once, but managed to actually make 5 nice little birds' nests. The I tried carding... watched video after video, couldn't get the stupid fiber to actually go from 1 card to the other. I took the fiber off the cards and tried again, managing to scrape 2 of my fingers, drawing blood on both (really hurts!), and STILL couldn't actually get the fiber off the cards in anything even remotely resembling a rolag.  I'm ready to give up on carding, and just stick to combing.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I thought You All might like to see what fireworks guns/mortars look like. The ones shown are 3", 4", 5" and 6" guns. The black plastic mortars themselves are from a special kind of plastic that is very hard to get except in giant quantities, so we buy them already cut to length and shipped from Wisconsin. The idea is that if a shell goes off in the gun, blowing it up, the plastic doesn't shatter into bits of shrapnel, it kinda rips and bulges. We have a blown up gun around here somewhere, maybe I can get a pic later. But we use steel guns for salutes, lampares and dragons' breaths. The men are out burying the steel guns right now with the auger on the tractor PTO, that's my wonderful son, Loren hooking it up.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

My daughter, Luci, called an hour ago. She is on her way home from the Family Gathering. She said it was horrible there, she hated it, and it is in no way, shape or form, a simple peace-out group-hug crowd.

She said there was at LEAST 20,000 people there, she thought more than that. All I can say is: :runforhills:

Two different nights someone put LSD in her food or water, and she was REALLY angry and upset about it. :flame: She didn't go there for that, and she doesn't do bad stuff like that, EVER. She said there was all kinds of drugs everywhere, and people having sex with anything that moved everywhere you looked, lots of nakedness, and kids were just left to wander around the camps unwatched, even for three yr old ones! People would be going around from camp to camp, looking for their spawn after not seeing them all day. Luci was horrified! And it is not a compact camp, it's on mountain sides, in the valley, and spread all out. 20,000 people in tents and teepees.

She said people were too lazy to go use the latrines, and were just doing their business, and I mean #2, anywhere they just happened to be walking, and so were all the pets, and nobody was cleaning their scat up, they just walked off and left piles of it on the ground. She said it was absolutely disgusting. All of it. :yuck:

She said the forest land was just destroyed, trodden down and left for dead; she said it would takes years for it to return to a natural state. It is not living lightly, at all. She was upset by it being so trashed, when they say they are there to "heal the world". And this morning, nobody went and held hands and prayed for peace. Half of them said they didn't believe in prayer, and the rest just stood around talking, a few drums were played, so the gathering itself, the whole point of this event, never happened.


Nobody would talk to her because she is "from Babylon", their term for cityfolk or anybody who isn't part of their homeless tribe that just wanders about, from Gathering to Gathering, panhandling and etc. The camp people where she was in, were asking people to help bring in water and firewood, but when Luci volunteered they said, "No, you're from Babylon, you can't handle this work, go to the kitchen to help out there".

So Luci was in the kitchen area, peeling potatoes, and some girl was nearby topless. A couple walked by and the man oggled the you-know-whats on her, and his girlfriend, who Luci thinks was on LSD or meth, she went crazy and began yelling she was leaving, and going to get her car keys. The boyfriend took them away from her, and gave them to someone to hide, asking her to calm down for a while. She went further nuts, and ran into her tent and came out with a machete and a chainsaw.  So people took those away and told her to calm down and things would be okay. She began running around yelling and going nuts, so the girl in the kitchen with Luci went to the woman and tried to calm her down, but the woman head-butted her, and then stabbed her in the back three times with the long file for the chainsaw blade. Twenty feet from my daughter!!!!! 

Luci did sit and hang out with some older people who weren't drinking or doing any drugs - these were folk who founded the event, or been going for 20 yrs or more. They were upset and disillisoned by the whole thing, and told Luci this was not what they started, or wanted, and they felt helpless to change it. So many young people are coming now and they don't follow the rules and they are so rowdy, and crazy. There didn't used to be any violence or trouble.

Luci saw her high school friend Krissy, and said she looked so old and beat up from life. She and her boyfriend quit jobs and turned in apt keys, and have now joined the homeless wanderers, and their 6 yo old son hasn't ever been to school, and it's not high on their agenda. Poor kid!

So my girl is on her way home, with about 17 more hours of driving. I think she will come straight here, since her bf and daughters will be coming here by then. She says she can't wait to shower, she is dirty and stinky. She said the whole trip was a waste of time, and if she had known, she would never have gone.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Lez, I am sorry to hear that your DD did not enjoy the gathering.
It is unfortunate that out of 20 thousand attendees she couldnt find camp that suited her. 
I guess she should chalk it up to 'cultural experience'.

Enjoy your fireworks!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

hercsmama said:


> Keith and I made a very frivolous purchase the other day. Not like us as we have a tight budget right now due to all the work we need to get done around here.
> We bought a motorhome!! It's just a little 20 footer, sleeps 2-4, and is an older I think 1976 dodge. It was only 2500.00, but the owner liked my little yerf dog that I got for free so mush, he knocked 1500.00 of the price for us trading him that too. I still have my 4 wheeler, and figure next year I can always pick up another yerf dog if I need one. It runs great, and is in really pristine condition.Someday I will make new cushion covers for it, and replace the carpet, very 70's shag, and avocado green. Not my taste at all. But very clean and usable right now. We are planning a trip to Mt. Rushmore, sometime this fall, and possibly to Sturgis this year as well.
> As far as fiber, just plugging away at my TDF stuff. Ran into some trouble yesterday with some merino I'm spinning. But I'll post separately as I have a few questions.
> Take care all!


We just did this ! Bought an '87 , 26 footer ! It's a ford tho ..... we drove to Michigan and back ( Oregon ) , stopping @ Mt Rushmore , drove through Sturgis too ! I would HIGHLY suggest going a little more East to the Badlands ... BEAUTIFUL and just amazing land !!! Our Motorhome is "retro" salmon colored curtains/carpet ..hahhaaaaa !!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow Lezlie, sounds awful. I'm surprised she stayed as long as she did. It was nice that she met some peopl who were original founders so she could hear first hand how it was supposed to be.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

IowaLez,

Im so glad your daughter is on her way home!! Thats sounds like a horrible place & experience.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

We went to a Folk Festival yesterday, and as we were leaving, DH's left leg went numb. So my dad drove, and about 15 minutes, then DH started getting tight in his chest, and numbness in his left arm and face, so we drove immediately to the hospital.

They think he possibly had a mini stroke, so they kept him overnight for testing. They did a chest X-ray, and found a nodule in his lung, and enlarged lymph nodes in his chest cavity, so he's got to get some additional testing. The doppler test of his arteries were clear, so not sure if he had a mini stroke or not yet. 

I'm leaving for the hospital now. I must say my new little doggie was a big help in the barn last night and this morning! He doesn't quite get it yet, but he was a help moving the goats from pen to outside. Plus he's a great companion and wonderful to cuddle with. I'm so happy to have him right now. 

This is a big wake-up call for DH and I. We are both about 100 pounds overweight, and need to do something about it. We've both been healthy, and can actually run circles around some of the younger kids here on the farm with the amount of work we do. But it's just not healthy. We just love to eat!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh PKBoo! :grouphug:
Please keep us updated on your dh, that's just scary.
Lez, that sounds like a terrible time your poor dd had. It's a shame that it has gotten so bad.

Well now. Dh and I have taken the plunge! The first of many to come I fear.
As of Monday afternoon we will officially be small business owners. Very exciting and a bit scary as well. No we are not ready to open the farm business, yet. We are starting our own Plumbing company!! I have all the ads placed in all the papers for 75 miles around us, have the yellow pages ad in for next falls issue, have the dba filed, insurance tended to, and Monday at 8 am we will open for business, as all the ads come out in the papers on Sunday. LOL!
Wish us luck, everyone out here is telling us we should do well, I sure hope so.....:huh:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

WIHH, you really need to clarify that "Topless Jeep Ride"! I just spit water all over the poor cat sitting on my lap.LOL!:hysterical:
BTW, I call my garden Tick Town, as every time I come in from working out there, I've got at least one on me.:runforhills:


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Unattended chores are NOT my friend right about now. My neighbor across the street just came over to ask if our mower was broken, and said that we were welcome to borrow theirs..hint hint.

I literally tore my house apart last night trying to find my spare keys (keys locked in car 30 miles away at a family gathering, grandpa in the car waiting on me to find the keys, police officers harassing grandpa because he was 'suspicious'), so I've spent all day trying to put it back together. I can now say that under and inside of my couches are sparkly clean and even under the entertainment center is shiny now. Unfortunately, I spent all day doing it.

Sometimes, my life feels like a bad sitcom.

I think I'll take my crochet out on the back deck and take deep breaths when my husband gets home.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

PKBoo,
Yes keep us updated on your dh. I will be keeping you both in my prayers!

Hercsmama,
Thats fantastic news about starting your own biz. I wish you both the very best!:dance:

Wihh,
Best wishes for getting the place back together & everything caught up. Have fun on your topless Jeep Ride!! :hysterical:

Taylor R,
HaHa, I know the feeling, I hope things start going better soon! 

------------------------
Im on cloud 9. :sing: I got my replacement credit/debit card today & got the bills paid. Someone had tried to use the numbers & Wells Fargo caught them & shut em down! :thumb:

I found an e-cig that really works for me &
my knit picks order came in today. :dance: I even got a small bat, my 1st.
Im going to be spinning like crazy for awhile:hysterical:
Plus its supposed to get out of the triple digits for awhile.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

:bouncy: DH did NOT have a mini stroke! Yahooo :bouncy:

The MRI came back normal, and he has no blockage in the arteries in his neck, thank God! They found some plaque buildup in one vessel in his brain, so he does has the beginning of artherosclerosis, so he has to go on cholesterol meds and a baby aspirin every day. 

He stopped taking cholesterol meds a few years ago, because he went to give blood (which we do frequently), and it came back positive for hepatitis antibodies. He went to get it checked out, and he didn't have hepatitis, but the meds damaged his liver somewhat, and was causing the positive results. So he just stopped taking them. 

They did find two nodules in his lungs, and he has enlarged lymph nodes in his chest cavity, so they are going to do a biopsy to check them out. They think he has sarcoidosis, and it's not anything life threatening, so that's good. 

So the numbness in his leg was probably due to his sciatic nerve (which he has had problems with all his life), and the heat. But it was definitely a wake-up call. Time for a lifestyle change and healthy eating! 

Thanks for your prayers and good thoughts everyone :grouphug:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Boy, you all have been busy chatting in JULY's thread, and here I thought you were all on vacation or just quiet.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

I feel like I'm finally able to take a few deep breathes and sit for a visit. The last few weeks of school are always hetic-and with the short staffing (because we're a shrinking school district, and because of overall budget cuts for education) and my ever increasing work load (kids don't stop having learning difficulties just because there aren't enough teachers to give them the attention they need to learn) I usually came home, did chores, sat down and went into a torpor for the last two month of school. 

Over the Memorial Day weekend, my younger daughter married her sweetheart in a lovely ceremony in the SF bay area-which meant a multiday stay for the 'mother-of-the-bride. It was a lovely ceremony in the garden of a restored Military Officer's Mansion (left over from the short period of time that Benecia was the state capitol), with a pavilion reception...lots of family and friends. My little granddaughter (my first one) was also there, but stayed with her nanny most of the time-too many people and too much activity for her. She showed up for the picnic the night before, a short tour of the reception-may have made a wedding photo appearance- and breakfast the following morning. I'm hoping for a longer visit later in the summer. Her momma and daddy live just a few hours north in Seattle at the moment,so it won't be too hard to manage a visit; just have to fit it into their schedule.

The third week of June I spent on the Oregon coast with my mom and one of my sisters-we had a great time, even if the weather was showery...which is common in June. Mom pointed out the house we lived in when I was a toddler-just visible from the parking lot of the hotel we stayed in. Then we walked on the beach where my parents did much of their courting. It was hard for Mom; she's not over losing Dad in August-just short of the 62nd anniversary. There were tears off and on all week...but we did some sight seeing and shopping too.

Now, I'm trying to catch up on all the chores and jobs that need done on my little homestead. 

I've been spinning on the deck in the heat of the day under the tri-color beech tree for the last two weeks. The trees, the mountains, the creek, the sheer quiet of it all... I remember why I'm here in the first place. It's amazing how sitting with my spinning tunes me into all that surrounds me while focusing me on the immediate feeling of the wool in my fingers and the wood under my bare feet. I'm so blessed to be here, in this place, and to be part of the long line of women who provided for those they loved in the intimate and direct act of spinning and using the yarn to clothe and warm them for uncounted millenia.
I remember reading an account of someone who learned to spin so easily that she imagined it in her DNA; passed to her as gift as if it were genetic just as the talent for music or dance. Maybe it is; maybe that's why some seem to take up the spindle or sit at the wheel and spin from the first moment-while others take time and patience to hone the craft before success is realized.

May you realize the heritage you are part of and feel blessed to pass it to the next generation


betty


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

PKBOO, glad to hear good news with the hubby , how scary !!

Good hearing from you Betty, Im n-joying the Oregon summer too ! 

I have Hubbys son and 3 grands coming next week from Texas ! They will be here a week , maybe I can get them into spinning or knitting !!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Help! :help:

Eistla keeps throwing her driveband!

I have been spinning for two weeks with no issues. I don't _think_ the wheel is warped. Flyer is same as always, set slightly off-kilter to avoid catching the flyer arms on the driveband. I spun for two hours today plying my lace weight yarn, and now... :shrug: 

My dear husband did take the wheel off on the fourth to reglue a loose joint, but like I said, I've been spinning since then with no issuesâ until now. I tried treadling without spinning yarn, and nothing happened then, until I started spinning again and didn't have my full attention on the band.

Most I can figure is that Eistla is having conniptions about the bright colored roving I'm spinning into sock yarn. :hysterical: 

Anything else I should check or try?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

SvenskaFlicka,
On my old wheel if the front legs start doing the splits it puts the drivewheel out of alignment
and she throws her band.

It must be something easy like that.
New (old) wheels are just persnickity. 
You will figure it out.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

betty modin said:


> The trees, the mountains, the creek, the sheer quiet of it all... I remember why I'm here in the first place. It's amazing how sitting with my spinning tunes me into all that surrounds me while focusing me on the immediate feeling of the wool in my fingers and the wood under my bare feet. I'm so blessed to be here, in this place, and to be part of the long line of women who provided for those they loved in the intimate and direct act of spinning and using the yarn to clothe and warm them for uncounted millenia.
> 
> May you realize the heritage you are part of and feel blessed to pass it to the next generation
> betty


betty - thank you for this - it is beautiful! Brought tears to my eyes, and made me bow my head in thanks


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

gone-a-milkin said:


> SvenskaFlicka,
> On my old wheel if the front legs start doing the splits it puts the drivewheel out of alignment
> and she throws her band.
> 
> ...


Well, I glared at Eistla, I ragged her out for not working, DH looked at her, I looked at her, I wiggled a few loose joints, finally chalked it up to the heat and high humidity, and decided to try just once more before calling it a night. 

By golly, I got most of a bobbin full after that. Really don't have too much left on this first half of the roving earmarked for socks.  I think she heard me complaining to the world and became ashamed. :teehee:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, we are officially opened for business!!
I just got a call for dh to come out after 5 today to clear an issue up at a restaurant in the next town over!!:dance:
I've also got an appt at 11 to get an exclusive contract signed for a large apartment complex. So exciting!!:dance:
Also this week, our dd is flying up from Texas to visit for the weekend!! It's dh's birthday and she is surprising him. If this week gets any better I may spit!!:dance:


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm headed this next weekend ( July 13 to 14) to Fiber University (http://www.mopaca.org/index.php/fiber-u) in Lebanon, MO to take some classes for fun, to shop, and to learn something new or just refresh friendships and old knowledge. Anyone on here going?


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I reckon it's time I "came out"... so to say. I woke up last Saturday with a terrible pain in my right hand and the inability to lift it above the level plane. It's been coming on for awhile I think, for many weeks there's been a popping feeling in the back of my hand. Whatever's wrong though won't be diagnosed for several months. September was the earliest doc appointment I could get! I don't know whether it's carpal tunnel variation, could be I suppose, I've had a mild form of that all my adult life. Meanwhile, a wrist stabilizer helps a little bit. Heat helps with the pain. It sure has put a crimp in my creativity though!!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Definitely see a chiropractor in the mean time, Falls-Acres. I was diagnosed with a rare form of arthritis in my left wrist at 16 and my chiro has worked wonders for it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh yes I have had hand issues but mine was not carpal tunnel. I had arthritis of the basal thumb joint, at the base of the thumb, where it connects to the wrist. Before I had my corrective surgery the pain was so bad it would wake me from my sleep and I couldn't even hold a pencil to sign my name to a check. I took Aleve (naproxen) for the pain and that was the ONLY thing that would touch my arthritis pain. I still take it for the arthritis in my neck and it is still the only thing that touches that sort of pain. If you have any you might try taking it, not only is it an anti-inflammatory but it is also an effective and long lasting pain reliever. You should start with on tablet but you can go up to two in a twelve hour period. It would make sense that heat would feel good if it is arthritis. I wish you well!

I have been so busy the past week or two I have had a hard time catching up. Right now I'm down in Grosse pointe visiting my sister, niece, nephew and my great nephews (my sister's grand babies). I have my knitting with me but no spinning. I'm only down here for a day and a night.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm going to have to withdraw from the TdF and I don't think I will be around this forum for a while. 

I'm pretty sure my relationship with Stan is over, as of this evening, and I'm just not sure what to do or what will happen to me. I'm pretty much just sitting here crying and wishing my daddy were here to take care of me and make things all better. Things were kinda okay today, we had been talking about stuff, we were making supper, trying to just find some way thru our mess, and then in a flash it turned just horridly ugly and I committed an unforgivable act, as far as he is concerned, and I've been told to move out. I am distraught and I don't know what to do. He went off the deep end, on an attack tangent that came out of left field to smack me upside the head, and that was the end of everything. It was unreal how it all unraveled apart. I was stunned.

It's really awful having an illness I didn't ask to have and can't make go away, ruining everything in my life. I've been told it has destroyed his life and his happiness... FAP has destroyed my family's happiness and my life. It has robbed me of everything. I am so angry and sad at the same time. I so wish there was a fairy godmother to wave a magic wand.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

been there, had that done-you're in my prayers as you find your way through to the other side of this trouble.

betty


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

By all means do NOT, in anyway, blame yourself or allow Stan to blame you. I am sorry but that's complete BS? Listen to WIHH'S right now, she can be your fairy godmother.

Hugs to you Lezlie. Take care of yourself. Please keep us posted on what you do and where you find yourself. Be safe!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Lezlie, I'm praying for you. If there's anything I can do, let me know.

And I agree with Marchwind! Listen to WIHH!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, Lez, what a mess!

You take care of yourself!! Don't cut yourself off from the support of your online friends, either - you don't have any obligation to 'report in' to us or anything, but please do let us be here to encourage and support you, even if just by listening.

Families and those who have the job of taking care of those of us who have assorted troubles certainly do get worn out, and an illness is a burden on everyone affected - but families take care of each other, and an illness is NOT AN EXCUSE to abuse or blame the person who is ill! 

Hang in there. Help is available - reach out and take it!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I want to check in with You All, to let you know I am okay. I am still here, hanging in there. Yesterday morning I was very surprised when Stan spoke to me, and altho it was touch and go, we got thru the day. Things aren't perfect, but we are being civil, and so far today is pretty good for us both. We have tentatively begun trying to change our dynamics, but it is a big project, and will take some time. So we are trying to do basic baby steps. We each agreed to change one thing we do that bothered the other, yesterday, as a first step.

I am spinning some, but just a little. No TdF on TV.

We have some very important reasons to stay together, but we can't just continue the way we have been. It has been so toxic. It took a long while to get us so out of kilter, and recuperating will be the same, now that we have the baggage of a few years to sort out. 

Dealing with my chronic illness is still be an issue. It doesn't seem fair for a spouse to complain when you both promised for sickness and health, but I do understand the hassle and emotional drain it causes, and the boring time sitting around in doctors' offices. Still, it is scary when it gets to be too much strain for your SO to keep going, and bad feelings emerge, and lots of guilt for both people. I am a Nichiren Buddhist and I always take time to chant for Stan's happiness and health, when I do diamoku in the evening before I go to bed. I want good energy to go to him to help him. That helps both of us.

One thing that is helping us, surprisingly, is we began exploring all the content brought to us by our Roku TV remote, yesterday. It is amazing, took me some time to figure it out, but wow! So many new cooking programs for Stan, sailing, sportfishing, we love Al Jazeera for news from around the world (it is not Islamic Jihad, it is just like CNN with lots of Brit presenters), and we get all the Amazon Prime programming and more. It's not about distracting us, but giving us lots of things to get intellectual about, and subject matter for interesting conversations instead of the usual blabbering. 

I hope you guys have a good evening! I hope we have a good one, too!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Lez, sending good thoughts your way. It sounds like you both are dealing with this in the best way possible. 

Betty, it's always good to hear from you. It's been so many years that we've been on this forum. When we're dripping from heat and humidity I sometimes think of you in your little homestead and the winter pictures you've posted.

I'm at my mom's who has broadband so I've been reading through your TdeF posts. WIHH, you have really done a wonderful job in coordinating it, and everyone is doing such good work. It heartened me to hear that so many are dealing with heat, humidity, ticks, mosquitoes, etc. I'm so glad to be away from home and finally stop scratching from all the tick bites and poison ivy I've got. Every year it seems to get worse and worse, and I'm almost at the limit of what is tolerable. But at least this year we're not in drought, and the garden looks better than it has in a long time. 

On the fiber front, I'm rushing to spin up three Navajo Churro fleeces to take with me to Shetland where I've already warped a rug loom and woven one rug. This Churro one will finish the warp, but since I leave in a week I'm not sure I'll have enough spun by then. Talk about taking coals to Newcastle, but my friend's Shetlands just don't have rug-quality fleece. I'm really looking forward, though, to getting my hands in those wonderful fleeces as we clip her sheep.

This summer I've been doing lots of indigo dyeing. I made a urine vat as well as using the more common one that calls for a thiourea dioxide. The urine vat never seems to be fermenting, but I've gotten some nice colors that haven't crocked. Dyeing with cochineal first I've gotten some beautiful purples as well and am knitting a lace shawl with all the colors I've gotten. We're supposed to get broadband by the end of the month (hah, haven't we heard that before), but I hope I'll be able to post pictures soon.



.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I feel like I've been absent for a month, when in reality it was only over the weekend. Hubs decided to plan a surprise camping trip, so Friday night we headed to the lake, where we fished, swam, and played all weekend long. I had the opportunity to work on my knitting with my feet in the water, watching the sun go down. We had an amazing time, and we're home now feeling only a little crispy.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Katherine, I hope you have a fabulous trip, enjoy your friend's company and sheep shearing, and have a really great time! Take lots of pics so we can see things you see!

We've had nice times and some annoying times together the last 24 hrs. No bad fighting, tho, and only a little not-nice stuff. It got a bit tense when I was trying to list items on Amazon today and it demanded a UPC code at which I got peeved; it wasn't going smoothly and I was tense. Stan is suffering from the heat and humidty today, tho, so is fighting crankiness from that. And now he has found out why we aren't ranking at the top of Google anymore, and I have to change our web presence to use new micro markup code I don't understand, to create "structured data". It was a struggle when I began using css for website design years ago, when tables formatting went out of style, and so I'm sure I will go nuts trying to figure this new stuff out, too. I'm not a nerd or techie, so I get wound up doing it.

I am happy to report, that Stan came to me late yesterday and said he doesn't want us to be over, he doesn't want me to move out, after all, and he is going to make a true effort to change his attitude and responses. He said we will just somehow have to find ways to get along better and feel good about ourselves and each other. He is speaking to me in a nice voice, no snarkiness. He is making a sincere effort to not express anger all the time and be calmer in temperament. So I am going to try to be less annoying and flittering about, doing too many interesting things that take away from important stuff.

He is going to recalculate our monthly budget so paying bills is less angering for him. It really affects his attitude. Stan has decided to sell some of his pyro gear this week, but I talked him out of selling the stuff he can't replace easily or without great future expense, like his new firing system he got in a group buy. He is kinda withdrawing for a year.

Stan has had an idea that we are talking about, to encourage us along our fix-it journey. Stopping the pyro hobby for a while would make money easier to save up to do other things we like.

He thinks we need a long-term carrot on a stick to keep us motivated and functioning as a team, and not being mean to each other, so we are discussing going on vacation for two weeks in October 2015. We have just been sitting here in Iowa, going nowhere to refresh ourselves for 5 years. We will have to save a good chuck of money to go, hence two years to make it happen. He is really feeling happier thinking about it, and getting current trip info to plan with. 

We used to go to a beautiful private island off the FL Gulf Coast, down by Fort Meyers. North Captiva Island, renting a nice house on stilts and a boat, and that is where we want to return. We went there 5 times, almost a decade ago, and we love it. It is 2 islands north of Sanibel Island, which is so famous for shelling, but Sanibel is crowded, noisy, and picked clean of good shells. Unlike Sanibel, there are no cars on North Cap, no bridges to it, and you get to it by private water taxi.To get around the island, you ride in electric golf carts on sandy lanes. You have to bring all your own groceries and supplies in with you, which is a lot of planning and heavy shlepping, and further weeds out people.

It's our happiest place to be at, anywhere. It was destroyed by Hurricane Charlie, the storm eye went right over the island as it made landfall, but has been rebuilt for the most part.

www.northcaptiva.com is the vacation rental site; go take a peek, it's a pretty place, and still pristine. For me, it's the shelling that matters, and is my main criteria for vacation happiness.

You could say that I'm a "competitive" sheller, as I always have to get to the freshly-washed up shells before anybody else that day, I walk miles of beaches for them each day for hours, and I move fast to beat the shelling charter boats to the uninhabited island just a bit north; Stan checks the tides ahead of time, to get me to remote, premium shelling beaches first, and I jump off the boat with my collection sack and bottle of Gatorade, and swim to shore. So far I have brought home at least 60 pounds of shells in all, and I sort them by size in 2-gallon ziplocks when I'm not on the beach. Without shelling, I don't have fun and don't care to stay there. We hate doing anything touristy and we hate being part of a herd of people, so just running around on the golf cart or boat is tons of fun and all we need to be content.

I am going to get back to this micro mark up stuff now, to try to figure it all out. Have a nice evening, folks, and thank you so much for your continuing prayers and good wishes, I really appreciate your friendships. I don't know how long we'll be negative-incident free, but we are giving it our best together.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> this makes my heart so happy to hear, Lez. Sometimes life just gets to be all too much and that pressure is a killer. I am so glad you are addressing your issues.
> 
> If you ever feel your relationship is "stuck" or headed in a negative direction, folks - there is an awesome website I can recommend - www.marriagebuilders.com.
> 
> It changed my life and my relationships.


Thanks for the link, I will go check it out tomorrow!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Tonight, I successfully taught my left-handed BIL to nÃ¥lbind right-handed. Go me! :nanner:


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Well, earlier this week I decided I was still upset and called my doctor's office to submit a complaint about how the staff treated people on the phones. At the same time, I had them shift my appointment to this week for my hand. I went to that yesterday. It was the nurse who pointed out that my entire hand was swollen, but the doc couldn't figure out what could be the problem since I could recall no injury to my hand. I was sent for an x-ray to rule out bone problems. Today I was finally called back about the results of that... nothing. There is absolutely no reason that can be seen on the x-ray, damage to the bones or soft tissue, that could be the cause of the acute pain and swelling of my hand. So right now I'm in a wait-and-see mode. I'm supposed to wait 3-5 days to see if there is any improvement. I'm on an ibuprofen regimen to try and get the inflammation under control. If there's no improvement after the wait period, she's recommending an MRI and then a hand specialist. :shrug:

Meanwhile, my hand is starting to stiffen from the lessened usefulness of it (fear of pain), so I've been trying to make sure to stretch it throughout the day. As long as I don't extend the fingers, lean on that hand, or lift the hand above the level plane (with that hand), then it's fine. I think I might try spinning, to see if I can still do it. I can still crochet, a bit, and knit a little, but only when I take off the wrist stabilizer.

I just feel like I'm way too young to be having non-injury related problems... but apparently not. :/


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Hmm..it sounds a little like bursitis, Falls-Acre. I've had issues with that on occasion. I get a big, swollen lump that sticks up in the middle of the top of my wrist, just under my hand. The lump is incredibly painful, causes inflammation, and restricts movement. It also doesn't show up in an x-ray!

My husband gets it on the palm side near his thumb.

It's always gotten better without real intervention for both of us. Hopefully it's something that simple!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

IowaLez, chronic illness changes the dynamics in a family and the whole system has to shift. Change is stressful for everyone - and having the system change out from under you is hard to adjust to, especially if there hasn't been much (or any) open discussion about how it's all changed. We've been doing a bunch of this at our house, as my PTSD has changed everything here - it's a hard slog, and learning new patterns of interacting takes courage and open discussion. Glad to hear that's happening at your house! 

Falls-Acre, you might also ask your doctor about palindromic arthritis. I have that (a very mild form of it thankfully) - it comes and goes, hence the name, is not damaging to the joints long term (yay!), hurts like the dickens when it's in a flare, and goes away with no explanation. Usually it's the distal joints, like hands and ankles, but it can affect other parts of the body too. The good news is it goes away on it's own, the bad news is, it's hard to diagnose (no 'positive test'). Rest, lifestyle modifications (I take much better care of my ankles now than I used to, they are the joints I have the most trouble with), and pain meds as needed is the usual course of treatment unless it gets really severe.

In farm news, we are working on fence repairs/modifications, building improved hay feeders, etc etc etc. It's hard work, and my young farm hand is being somewhat less productive than I might have hoped, but it's coming along slowly. I'm making the triage list in my head of 'most important stuff to have done before winter' and trying to get those jobs done first ... I really want solid perimiter fencing so I don't have to keep going out to chase critters back in where they belong! 

In fibre news, though, I plyed up all the yarn I spun for The Tour de Fleece and I am feeling terribly productive. 

Now I'm gonna go knit on the vest I'm in the midst of designing ... it's almost to the next 'interesting bit'! 

Best wishes for peaceful evenings all around, with no more livestock chasing for anyone!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It's just HOT here. Heat index is well into the 100* heat advisories have been out all week. The animals and I have been hunkered down in the a/c all week, no trips to the dog park and the poor dogs are going stir crazy. It's even too hot for a walk. I put my dogs out into the back yard to do their business and the literally stand there and do it, not even bothering to go to their usual spots, uggg. Humidity, is extremely high and it's just oppressive, to me anyway. Belu has hives all over his body, no clue from what since we haven't gone anywhere. I've been giving him Benedryl but I'm not sure it is helping, poor baby. There is some talk of the temps dropping this coming week. you know when you get up at 2 am to get ready for work and it is still 80 degrees out and the humidity is just as high. Yuck! Alright enough bi*ching from me.

I have my spinning group meeting today. It's fun in the summer we meet at individual's houses and it becomes a potluck gathering. I love this group of women for the most part. The Michigan Fiber Festival is next month so we are talking a lot about that. I'm supposed to be in charge of registration and will be manning the registration desk most of the week there are classes. I hope to also be helping with the fleece judging again this year 

I finished spinning the top I got from Frazzle awhile back. I found another bobbin I think is the same stuff that I must have spun up sometime ago, I vaguely remember that. o today I hope to be plying those. The finer stuff I hope to Navajo ply and I'm not sure about the other bobbin, it isn't as fine. The fleeces I was cleaning with the suint method are finished and dry. I love how they feel, still with some lanolin in them and they still smell like fleeces. I love that smell 

I joined that group on FB that someone (?) here recommended, Spin a Pound Get a Pound aka SAPGAP. I love this idea and it seems to work well. I have two contracts so far one that is firm. Mostof the people on there are growers and most have Alpaca. They need spinners so if you are interested check them out.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Lez, you've already gotten alot of amazing advice, all I can offer you is a big ol' hug and my hopes for things to get better.
Everyone is just so busy!
I received a very nice package from WIHH yesterday! Love the book!:sing:
We managed to get through dds visit, and dhs birthday, now on to this weekend!
We have the massive family reunion tomorrow, and Kearney is in the middle of Cruise Night as well. They say it's one of the largest car shows in the country. It's 4 days and nights of non-stop classic cars, and according to dh, as I haven't gone to town yet this week, it's nuts! I will be heading that way in a little while, so we'll see.
I have managed to get two more bobbins spun up for the tour! Yea me!:thumb:
We've also hired a guy to come run a mile of fence around the property, He starts next Wednesday, and after that, I shall be shopping for some critters.:runforhills:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hercsmama, don't forget to plan and take your knitting or spindle with you to the reunion.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:happy2: Marchie, I already have it ready to go! I cast on for that cowl, the pattern was in German? I'm using that first skien I spun for the tour, and I'll be working in some of the Shetland I've also been working on.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Last night while I was out working in the garden, my dear sweet hound mutt decided he really likes to play with my BRAND NEW roving. Thank goodness he didn't totally shred it. He just unwound it and pulled it apart in a few places. I'll be picking dog hair out of it as I draft it, though.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Taylor, I feel your pain.
My two Pyrs thought it would be fun to play with a one pound roving I have. It's spinning up, but yea, full of dog hair.:hair
Thank goodness they are Pyrs! As I've been reading about people spinning Pyr fur. Just didn't plan on doing so right now.:huh:


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

WIHH, 

Your daughter needs to get a boat ride to Cayo Costa Island, the one north of North Cap - it is just a few hundred yards across a channel with strong currents. The shelling charters go to Cayo, it's the uninhabited isle, all State Park land. Your daughter can't just go to North Cap, unless she rents a home or condo there, as it is private property and not open to the public. The ranger station on Cayo is on the east side of it, and you can dock there and hike across the island by maintained trails to the Gulf side, but it is bug infested with mosquitoes and biting gnats. The charters just go on the Gulf side where the beaches are. You get boat rides and water taxies out the marina on Pine Island. It is the only one. 

There are actually 3 private homes on the island, I think they were grandfathered in when made a park, and one home is on small inlet and quiet pool in among the mangroves, and you go in there and turn off your motor and you will see manatees there. 

Going in October or early November is best because the weather and ocean water are still warm. We went once in March, and it was 32 degrees in Miami the day we arrived, and most homes have no heat in them, in FL! The beaches were miserable. The only risk in going before beginning of Dec is it's still hurricane season.

Renting a really nice home with huge lanai and pool/spa for a week is very reasonable in the Cape Coral area, you can be on a canal with a boat, and cruise around all the canals looking at all the fancy waterfront homes. If you want to head up from there, past Sanibel to Cayo on the Intercoastal waterway, it can run a couple hundred bucks in boat fuel, it is currently $5 per gallon there. The waters are very shallow all over, you can be in the middle of the water and be walking in a foot of water, trying to get your boat back in deeper water, if you don't follow the maps and local advice. The Intercoastal is dredged to 10 feet deep for barges and other large vessels to travel. Sometimes you will see the cigarette boats racing along, faster than you think possible with 4-1,000 horsepower inboards or outboards, or more, and you can purchase rides on them, but it is expensive. Like the old Miami Vice tv show.

Many people don't remember/know that former President Bush Sr. went to Cape Coral/Ft Meyers for ocean sport fishing and had a vacation home. George Jr had one of those big muscle boats, and due to his dad's job, Jr had immunity to any checks and inspections or stuff with the Coast Guard, and it was common knowledge that he was doing offshore cocaine smuggling on his boat, and the thing was so fast a Coast Guard vessel couldn't catch it if it tried.
***************

It has been miserably hot and humid here, so I finally broke down and had Stan put our tiny little a/c unit in a window in my bedroom, downstairs. On sunny days our upstairs rooms are over 100 degrees, and at 10pm can still be 95 in them. It is cloudy and windy today, but still not cool and nice. I picked 3 ripe tomatoes yesterday. And my fruit trees have ripe cherries and apricots now. Yay! Making sour cherry jam this afternoon!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

It's bad again here. Sad, really. 

Last night, Stan sold his new Cobra firing system he had only had a few months and used just once. He is selling most of his collection of pyro gear. I had begged him not to sell stuff, that he might change his mind later on. But he gets mad at me and says to be quiet. We are really short to pay the big Winter propane bill off so we are ready for next Fall refilling, but I keep thinking there must be a better way to make the goal, than sell the dearly-costing pyro gear. I had thought he was going to sell some guns and racks that could be replaced easier, but he says he's selling most of that gear, too. Only keeping a little bit. He has worked, scrimped and saved and so forth, the last three years collecting it all, and I feel so helpless seeing him flush it all down the toilet now.

He says he will never do another pyro display ever again, and never for the 4th of July again, not here. He is done, upset, angry, and uncertain of what he wants to do in the future. He made a nasty comment that maybe I could relate better if we were selling off my spinning wheels... 

I support his pyro hobby, I've never begrudged him spending money on it. Ever. I thought it was the one thing that made him happy, that he enjoyed and made friends with, amidst all the FAP anger he is going thru. And now this pyro hobby has made him so bitter. He says he's not making rash decisions, that he has cooled off and had time to reflect.

He is upset with one man who participated and ruined it all, didn't keep his word, and he is angrily saying he can't even count on me now to help with the show, just my son, Loren. It is spilling over and feeling nasty and all I can do is stay away. Any time today I tried to share a convo in any way, it was met with unhappiness. He told me to just leave him alone... One jerk of a guy ruined it all, forever. Things went so strangely this year in so many ways, I can't explain it any any rational way. It was a trainwreck the whole way.

Before the show went awry he had been working on a deal for him to obtain the local town's fireworks at a better price, get them more stuff, and in the process get a bonus of goods for our show, for free. He says no one has confidence in him any more and that chance is now gone. 

I texted my son today about the Cobra system being sold and going away, and Loren was shocked and surprised. It is unbelievable. Loren asked me if Stan will still do any more pyro at all, and Stan did say he will never spend money on a show again, only maybe a small bit here and there for just himself and us. But it is almost nothing. We had one guest from town that night, that left in a huff saying it wasn't worth her coming and it was sucky, right to Stan's face, really insulting and mean, and it really got to Stan. We do this all on our own, it costs that lady nothing to come... We don't get any donations any more from people. In past years, we even provided all the kids with sparklers and snaps, and stuff, including her little daughter, gratis.

Stan doesn't know what he wants to happen, or to do next. He had committed to building some stuff for the club show coming up, but when I asked him today if I was still going to be helping make the stuff, he got upset and says he doesn't know if he'll still do it or not. Everything is up in the air, even tho he says it's not rash...

He told me to stop "hassling" him about stuff, so it is out of my hands now. I just wish he'd not do this, he has no other hobbies but cooking, and I just worry more. I'm thankful we don't own a gun right now, I would be very fearful of him doing something sad and lethal, he is depressed and not thinking straight.

I feel so sad for him; Loren thinks he's over-reacting, but he doesn't grasp the depth of Stan's sorrow and disappointment. I just wish Stan wouldn't let Rich's crap infect him like this. Rich will never be welcome here again. Rich is super abusive to his longtime gf, so we are all somewhat uncomfy with him, and he has a hair-trigger temper and his 50% Sioux blood doesn't help his attitude any. 

I don't know why it had to happen this way, when we had so much other things troubling us; why did fate have to heap more on him?... I just feel so sad for him and wish I could make it all right again.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I get to do an extra milkshift tomorrow night so my Farmer Boss can freeze corn.
He planted 25 rows of sweet corn and it is at that do or die stage.

How many sacks of corn will be in my truck tomorrow night after work?
Any guesses?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Six.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

The other thing I think of is that if there are drastic behavioral changes, could there be an underlying medical reason? Would he agree to a checkup? Yeah, I suppose that was a dumb question...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

GAM, I guess ten.

I wrote a blog post! If any of you wanted to see pictures of ALL of the dresses I made for Six Flags, here is your chance! I won't be spamming the board here with them. 

Six Flags Ignite: or &#8220;How I Sewed for 12 Hours a Day for Two Months and Survived!&#8221;


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I like odd numbers, so I'll say 5. 

And I agree with WIHH, those dresses are fabulous! You should definitely share with the sewing forum.  And yes, since my clothes sewing accomplishment to date is a pair of shorts I made for Home Ec in high school, I'd count it as a lifetime achievement too.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

GAM, my sweetcorn crop is all messed up and I would love some of the corn by you, if only it could be shipped! hehehe... I planted a 30x50 patch, and only 6 rows of one SE+ variety grew much, the rest of the synergistic corn right next to it was pale and pathetic, and the contrast was startling. Same soil, same manure on it, no chemicals, so ?????

Yesterday afternoon, the man who bought the firing system came to get it. Stan made him pay a high price, but the guy thought it was a steal. Stan was creeped out, the guy was weird and only had 4 upper front teeth, kinda spaced out amongst the gaping voids. Ick! He came all the way from Burlington, which is pretty far away. The man is going to buy the guns Stan wants to sell, too. He IS keeping some things, and has told me he can rent gear from a pyro company we buy from, so he isn't too upset. He said he is keeping enough so that he can do things just for fun, for himself. Too much money was being spent for a show nobody appreciated, and it had lost it's fun.

He is trying to sort out his feelings, and take action to get back to basics and positive ground. His pyro was putting him at odds with some of his core convictions of his definition of a responsible Jewish man, and he wants to not ignore that anymore. I am sure this will help him feel more positive.

He told me he is realizing he really doesn't want to spend time with most pyros anymore, they aren't people he wants for friends, and he has little in common with them, other than all of them having fun blowing up stuff; most of them are bigoted, angry, arsenal-owning gun slingers waiting for the uprising angry minority-race mobs they will have to kill by the thousands with their AK-47s, uber-uber-patriotic, fearful old, white men who have limited exposure to the larger world. 

There is not one single person-of-color member of any regional pyro club or the PGI, and the gay members are all in the closet out of fear of being run out by prejudice. I kid you not. Okay, we actually do know some nice pyro men and women, really, but most aren't. And these members don't really attract many young people to the hobby; Stan and some others say the pyro hobby will be extinct in 50 years, if something isn't done to attract and retain the young.... I was at a club campfire last May, and I got up and walked away, I was so offended by the bigoted stuff being said. I mean, it was so over the top, I had NEVER heard such terrible things said in my WHOLE life. Absolutely mind-boggling.

So, I am going to go watch the TdF and Chris Froome win the final stage and claim ultimate victory, and Team Sky, too. Finishing in Paris in the nighttime.

Thank you for all your good thoughts and advice, I do take in your kind words and concerns, and I want to reiterate there is no physical danger, and things were pretty good last night. I am using strategy to keep it that way as much as possible.

Btw, yesterday I picked cherries, and made some cherry sauce to put on toast or ice cream. This the first year I've had cherries and apricots, and two trees have lots of apples on them, for the first time.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh Lez, I started slobbering when you said cherry sauce and ice cream.

I banged up my shoulder while *sleeping* last night, so I've even had a good excuse to just sit in my chair and crochet and spin (thankfully, I draft with the opposite shoulder, so it doesn't hurt) all day. I love these kinds of lazy days! I'm sure my shoulder will feel better tomorrow, and there's lots to do, so I'll soak it up while I can.

In other news, my loveable hound dog busted through my kids' bedroom window, so I suppose I'll be going to get some glass cut tomorrow before work so I can fix it. Of course he'd break it on a Sunday when I can't get it replaced immediately. Thank goodness he didn't hurt himself!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Cherry sauce??

A dog who breaks through WINDOWS??

man, you guys have all the fun!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

He's a wild man, that's for sure! We have old fashioned wood windows that seem to be extra breakable and the window he broke is the one that he opens when he wants inside. This is the sixth one we've broken since we moved in here just over a year ago. I'm an expert in window repair now!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

*blush* You guys are too kind... I'm still pretty young, so I don't think I'm quite going to count that as a huge lifetime achievement. It is an achievement, but I still (hopefully) have quite a bit of time left to get even better and make even more awesome things!

Also, I really need to work on my spinning. :teehee: I am pretty sure most here spin circles around me. 

So, now it seems I will have to introduce myself over on the sewing forum... I barely go over there, not sure why. :shrug:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, the reunion was nuts! But we had a really nice time.
Dh and I went home for a few hours after brunch, and visiting with several of the old Aunties. they really are adorable. These are dh's Great Aunts, all sisters and in thier late 90's. They remembered dh's mom marrying "That Roberts boy. From the family with all the pretty boys from the southside". So cute.:teehee:
I do have to say, dh does come from a very "pretty" group of males! His dad had 9 brothers! 
The Aunties went on and on about how our three boys look just like their Granddaddies family, it was hysterical, as the boys are all rather modest and just sat there blushing the whole time.
We also found out that one of dh's cousins is our youngest two boys landlord. Good to know.
So all in all not as awful as I was thinking it would be. I managed to get some work done on my cowl, no pictures yet. 
That night we took a trip through the "Cruise Night" activities. Now that was really nuts! holy moly, these people can party.:bow: It was crazy, but alot of fun. 
When we woke up Sunday morning we figured it was a going to be a good day as none of the boys had had to call us for bail money from the nights festivities. LOL! that's always a good sign.:trollface
Today I have to head into Elm Creek, 20 miles south, to get a contract signed with a chain of convenience stores. they have fired the plumbing company they have been using and are willing to give us a try. That make 4 corporate contracts so far! Very exciting stuff!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

To celebrate being finished with the TDF I cast on to make a pair of Hedera socks today. I'm needing a bit of a change of pace today, and I have some lovely yarn to use. It is Pagewood Farm Yukon in the color of Butterfly. They are for the lady who gave me all of the quilting fabric, and she is a girly type with pink being one of her favorite colors. I'd like to make myself a pair in green (I mean really lush green green ), because it is the picture on the cover that made me fall in love with the book. It was given to me by my dearest friend, a fellow fiber enabler. I've been wanting to make them for a long time but kept having other projects pop up.

Glad you had fun at the reunion Debi, and congratulations on the corporate contracts. :goodjob:


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I love that color, Lythrum! It's not a PINK! pink, more an earthy pink. I dig it


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Fly by post on FAC ... sent granddaughter home yesterday and will be picking her up tomorrow (family emergency)

Gratuitous pic of of Punky helping me pound Sauerkraut last week.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

My evening was spent at the salon, trying desperately to fix my youngest daughter's 'new haircut'. She gave herself a mullet with the dog's scissors (didn't think to put them up high as they were in a box I didn't think she could open), then we had to figure out how to get it into some semblance of not-ridiculousness. She had the most gorgeous long blonde hair, almost down to her behind. *sigh*


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Confession time.

When I was six, I cut my own hair. :sob: This was when I was still in public school, and I was really bored after finishing my seatwork one afternoon, and I started "trimming" the end of my ponytail. Right in class! I had mid-back length hair then and didn't appreciate it. :sob:

It of course ended up really jagged and horrible looking, so my mom took me to the salon and my hair was chopped off to just above my shoulders. I had to curl the ends under every morning. I never liked it much, and decided I was going to grow out my hair when I was nine. Now I can easily sit on my hair. :teehee: 

I also once decorated myself and my little brother with "washable" Crayola markers. Mostly our faces. They weren't really that washable. :teehee:


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

My oldest daughter cut hers when she was about the same age as my youngest, and she used my husband's electric razor to shave a strip down the middle of my son's head. 8) My niece shaved her bangs off when she was little. 

When I asked her why she cut it, she said she wanted it to look like the neighbor girl's (she just got hers cut a couple days ago). Then she said it didn't look like the neighbor's at all, but at least she got a new hair cut.

Every time I look at her I keep thinking of Dennis the Menace.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

hee hee ... when my sister was in about 3rd grade, she decided to cut her bangs...with TOENAIL scissors !!! Oh, and that was the morning of PICTURE DAY ! My mom was mortified ! Her bangs had quite the arch, and we laugh to this day ! 

Guests are gone, vacation is over , and I am still trying to get my routine back ... and catch up on sleep !! 

After drooling over all the sheep at the fair , telling my FIL all about them .... he is not against me getting some !! :shocked::shocked:

UNFORTUNATLY, 
We live on a big rock ... every summer our grass burns up so Id have to suppliment ?? 
Because of living on rock, we cant build a fence .. ( no way to dig for fence posts ) 
I'd want an LGD to protect them , but hubby is against the added costs ...

.... and I'll admit, I have the luck of getting animals that dont turn out to be easy ... right now this angora bunny wont let you hold her ( kicks like crazy ) so I dont know how Im gonna hold her so I can harvest her fur !! 
..the "little" yorkie I bought years ago for alot of $$ , turned out WAY bigger than was supposed to , and is a handful getting into things, going after other dogs etc .... 
..I've had at least 5 cats show up here that I try to care for, but they either have diseases and have to be put down, they get hit by cars, or have thier babies and leave !! 

so having sheep turn out mean or unworkable would be the pits ! 

BUT ITS SO TEMPTING !!!!!!!!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I arrived in Shetland this morning after taking the ferry overnight Aberdeen. Unfortunately my bag got left in Atlanta as I transited there. I don't care about my clothes, but there are 700+ yards of handspun 3-ply Navajo Churro I was planning to use to weave a rug and a half -finished lace shawl of handspun hand -dyed yarn in shades of indigo plus a handmade basket for a gift -- ouch! How do you value all that? Hopefully I won 't have to as the airport just called and said it's s on its way --whew!
It's wonderfully cool here with lots of fog. We may have to take the boat to Fair Isle which is not my favorite thing if the seas are at all choppy. Still, it's so good to be away from the heat and humidity and ticks for a few weeks!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

What kind of rock is it Miz Mary? There's lots of limestone out my direction, but with an auger, you can get through it deep enough for fence posts fairly easily. Maybe you could hire someone to just dig the holes with equipment as it doesn't require anything too ginormous, just a skid steer with an auger.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> so having sheep turn out mean or unworkable would be the pits !
> 
> BUT ITS SO TEMPTING !!!!!!!!


I know. I see those cute little faces & think how wonderful it could be.
Then I think of the horses I had & how much time/money & energy that turned out to be. Not to mention if you want to go somewhere you have to find someone to take care of them.

For me, these days, Im happy to buy my wool online :rock:


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Lythrum, tell me about that knitting bag and the thingee in the middle where your yarn is coming out? Inquiring minds want to know!!!!!!!


That is my Chica Bag.  They are yarn organizers that have clear plastic tops so that you can see what yarn is in them and how much you have left. You open the zipper, put in your yarn ball and feed out the working yarn. It helps me keep my yarn in shape, because I can toss it in my project bag, sit it on the floor, etc and not get it dirty. It is good for taking in the car.They make bigger bags with multiple slots in them if you are doing something that requires more than one yarn.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

What a great bag! I've got tolook into those, I currently use a basket, and needless to say, have alot of extra fiber, read in cats and dogs, get into my projects from time to time.:huh:
Well, it's just gorgeous here! Temp is currently 73 and there is a light breeze blowing. This is just crazy! WIHH, I know you will understand when I say it is supposed to be at least 100, and the humidity should be so heavy I can drink my air in. But no.
I just love this place!!:hobbyhors
The fence guys are working on our south property line, 1600+ feet of fencing. Hopefully will be done by tomorrow. Next week, the north line goes in.
We also have the wall up for the woodburning stove, I do need to tile it yet, but just can't decide what kind of tile I want. Decisions, decisions.:hair
I'm heading outside to the front porch to do a bit of spinning, just can't waste this gorgeous weather!~:walk:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Taylor R. said:


> What kind of rock is it Miz Mary? There's lots of limestone out my direction, but with an auger, you can get through it deep enough for fence posts fairly easily. Maybe you could hire someone to just dig the holes with equipment as it doesn't require anything too ginormous, just a skid steer with an auger.


we live on Zeolite ..... 

hubby doesnt want to put $$ towards it ...


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't blame him, Miz Mary! I'd be digging up zeolite and selling it. There seems to be a big market for it as an odor remover and holistic healing mineral.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

We are going to go up to Duluth this fri/sat to see the tall ships. I'm looking forward to it, but I am so stressed out right now. I spent the entire morning in the urgent care with Nicholas. He had a deer tick in between his fingers about a week and a half ago and then 5 days ago his hand blew up and got all red and swollen. Now a rash is working his way up his arm and he has a fever so he's on antibiotics for the next 21 days. This is the second tickbite and serious rash thing we've had to deal with this year. I think the pets are just bringing the ticks in- so I'm not liking the pets in the house thing anymore. 

Now we have to pack for our trip. I hope it's going to be nice!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh my. That is scary. 

I hope he feels better and you all can enjoy your trip. Tall ships, eh? Sounds wonderful.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow, that is scary, I hope he gets better quick. Wish I could see the tall ships too, my sibs are going to see them.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I hear the tall ships are amazing !!! Wish they were there when we went to MI afew weeks ago ! have fun, sorry about the ticks !!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Now, for middle staters like me, what are the tall ships?


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Basically what you would traditionally think of as a old-fashioned ship with sails. Here is a link to the site for the event that is happening in Duluth, it has some good pictures in it. Here is a picture from Wikipedia of one of the many types of tall ships for reference.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Pirate ships !! Arggggg !!!!!

Here's the link to MI tall Ships :

http://tallshipcelebration.com/


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I got free plants today!

The garden centre at the grocery store was closing down for the season, and all their plants were (at first) listed at 10 cents each ... but as I went to pay for my tomatoes and lettuce, they said they were actually clearing out everything and I could just take them if I wanted. So I got some flowers, too, and put everything in the little raised bed/step thing I made off the front of my house this spring. 

It's all I'm doing for a garden this year - had to budget the energy, and the garden just wasn't gonna fit in the triage system - but now I have some plants and even *flowers*! (I never buy bedding flowers, I just can't bring myself to spend the money on them, especially with how much quack grass we have, and it always seems veggies are more important.)

So ... now I have a whole thing of plants, and they were all FREE!



















Needs mulching yet, but it's a start!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I got to see the tall ships back in 1976 for a huge bicentennial celebration. They are beautiful ships.

WIHH, I think you mean the sails, the masts are generally made of wood, most likely a whole tree. 

Our weather is gorgeous right now. The humidity has dropped as has the temp. Suddenly everyone and everything has new energy. I've been washing and carding Alpaca blankets. I hope to start spinning this weekend. I still need to find the pattern I want for my DIL I'm thinking of this one http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter06/PATTstarskyjr.html
I know this is a child size sweater but she is a tiny person and I her chest size is 32, I may need to make the sleeves a bit longer. She is about my height, maybe a few inches shorter. My yarn might be too thin also so I may just knit with it double. I think with this I actually will need to knit a swatch :teehee:


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Mrs. Jo, ticks can come in unnoticed on clothes and hang out for days waiting for a warm body to jump on. Our cats who don 't go outside occasionally get them, presumably from us!

Enjoy the Tall Ships. They are beautiful in full sail. Two years there was a Tall Ships event in Shetland. I remember spying one on the horizon in Fair Isle and understanding a bit how the people on that little piece of land in the North Sea must have felt 200 years ago when a ship passed. The islanders would row out to the ships and barter knitwear and fish and eggs, etc. for goods unavailable on the island. 

My suitcase finally showed up, thank goodness. There 's heavy fog here so tomorrow we take the boat to Fair Isle.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

MW, that's a great sweater! My DIL is also little. 5'0 and about 100 pounds, that's after she had DGS! Yeah, she's tiny. I might just steal your idea and do that for her as well. Make the 32" bust, and just lengthen it to the larger size....also, in the ribbing, I think it would look awesome if you do a four stitch cable on the ribs that will intersect with the leaf pattern. The addition of the few extra stitches to make a four stitch cable, will allow for the take in of the cable. Does that make sense?:teehee:
ANYWAY!
Another gorgeous morning, 58 at 7:30, and we should hit maybe 80 today. Humidity is gone, and the critters are just downright frisky outside. I've got to go to the store sometime today, but have reserved myself two hours this afternoon for spinning on the porch.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Philip and I were talking over the weekend of the 4th, saying we would love to see the tall ships sometime. (Neither of us have before.) So even though we're moving to a new apartment this weekend, we may take the afternoon off on Sunday to go up to Duluth to see the ships! Or we may get stuck packing and unpacking. 

WIHH, wait... Do you mean that the nice weather this weekend means summer is already over?!? :awh: I'm not ready for that. Not ready at all. What about August? August is always the derned hottest month in Nebraska (yeah, get ready for THAT, Hercsmama!) but is August not hot up here either? Or is this cold snap like a little taste of fall before August heat? 

I still want summer!!! I haven't even gotten a good tan yet!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

It's actually reasonable, weather-wise, around here, too. We got RAIN! last night that we needed pretty badly. We haven't had a substantial rain in over a month. My sweet hound dog keeps chasing me around doing his potty dance, not because he needs to potty, but so he can go out and enjoy the cool air.

I finished another little ball of singles yesterday, and it seems like they just keep getting finer and finer every time I pick up my spindle. I'm planning on getting a third done and plying them today. I'm getting better at joining new predrafted top onto my working single 

That said, is there a way to join singles on the spindle from a ball? My spindle is little, so I'm not getting any real length to each ball. I have been looking online, but not really finding anything that describes what I'm going for.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> What about August? August is always the derned hottest month in Nebraska (yeah, get ready for THAT, Hercsmama!) ......


:icecream: I ain't scared! You forget I'm from South Texas! Of course in a few years after I adjust to the temps here, it might be a different story..:teehee:
I don't know how I'm going to deal with winter time, but hopefully we'll be ready....:whistlin:


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Hi, all! I'm trying to get caught up on the July FAC. We've spent almost three weeks away from home this summer and I'm so ready to get settled back in my house. We had a week of vacation, a long weekend of business meetings fr DH, and 10 days out of our house for water damage repairs. The repairs are finally done and I can move my stuff back in--yay!

It has been the wettest, dreariest summer I can remember. I'm hoping for some dry, sunny days next week to do laundry and swim. 


In fiber news, I finished my first pair of socks while on vacation last week! The are far from perfect, but they make me smile. I've done a lot of spinning this summer, trying to improve. There is a fiber arts guild that meets in Augusta, GA, the second Sunday of every month. I've had the best time gathering with them and talking fiber. It's a great way for me to learn from experienced fiber artists.


And I am so excited about SAFF (fiber arts fair in Asheville, NC) in October!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Congratulations on the first pair of socks BlueberryChick! It feels like such an accomplishment. I agree with you on the weather, seems like it has been raining every weekend for a long time. And since the weekend is the main time we have to do things outside, not much gets done. We actually had a good chance of rain this weekend but it has missed us so far. So I finally got outside to do some long overdue weeding in our rain garden. I enjoyed the not too sweltering weather, and got quite a bit done. I have a huge honeysuckle growing there, and the hummingbirds kept dive-bombing me while they were fighting each other off. They have provided so much entertainment this summer. 

I am making good progress on the Hedera sock, it was a bit slow going but has been picking up speed. I really love this pattern, can't wait to see the finished sock.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

We are back! It was so awesome! The lines to tour the ships were 2-3 hours long but we made it on a ship called the Peacemaker which was part of a large intentional community called the 12 Tribes. Kind of hippyish and interesting. It rained off and on the entire time and we were not well prepared for that. Northern MN has an entirely different climate than south mn,- lots cooler. We totally messed up camping, got to the camp site late, had to eat cold sandwiches for supper, and everything was wet and cold. But we made it...
While we were in Duluth we went to Parks Point and played by the beach on lake Superior. It was really incredible! Remind me of the atlantic ocean and my kids loved it. They said it was the best time ever. I wish we had taken another day to explore more. 
Today Nick's rash is gone, but he is still grumpy and tired. It's no joke that twins are a lot harder. On this trip I realised I'm actually very frazzled, and really disorganized. I gotta work on that.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Just want to let folks know the video card on my pc has died so I can only post from my phone and can't see any pictures posted. One of my most beautiful orchids is blooming and I've taken pictures to share when I'm up and running again. I should be back on Wednesday. 


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I was home Friday taking care of my daughter, who was sick with a cold and couldn't go to school. I actually got a lot done, got the constant pile of papers that was stacked in front of my filing cabinet gone through and it is actually clear now! Unfortunately now I am sick with her cold so I have been pretty miserable for the day. I've gotten a couple more inches done on the Hedera sock, so it hasn't been a wasted day. And I made a pan of Georgia Cornbread for one of my co-workers tomorrow. I found the recipe while I was going through my paperwork and remembered I'd said I would make it for him. If you need to make something to take to a luncheon or gathering, I would suggest this. It tastes a lot like a brown-sugary blondie. Definitely not health food by any means though. Umm...and I had some butter that needed to be used up so I used it instead of the oil...so even less healthy. :teehee:

Glad you had fun Mrs. Jo, where are pictures for the landbound amongst us? :grin: And WIHH, that looks like such a fun time.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello, I've wanted to chime in the fiber forum but didn't really know what to say...so I guess an introduction and some pic's will do...I'm new to Homesteading Today, thou not really new to homesteading. Yes, there's always things to learn no doubt, I've dabbled in self sufficiency since I was a kid, NOT being raised by "homesteader parents", the call was there and I read a lot of books and did my own thing in gardening, collecting wild edible plants, raising animals, hunting and fishing with friends.

My biggest passion is sheep and their wool (milk too) I love wool sheep, many types. I raise a cross between 3 breeds for what I make with their wool... Corriedale/Romeldale/Merino, this combination brings forth size and type in conformation I happen to like, the wool is a combination of medium/fine crimp, dense coverage, length and natural colors I desire for my products. It works for me. 

What I do with wool may be a bit different in that I'm a felter in the traditional manner of "wet felting" I do needle felting too, rather more for artistic detail. My "bread and butter" stems from wet felting sheets of natural colored wool camouflage and sewing into articles of clothing that traditional archers/hunters/woodsmen like. All these items are totally functional and I enjoy offering my beloved hand made wool felt that I raised and cared for, this is my passion and my living. I am writing this so you know who I am in what you are reading now and in the future. If anybody has questions regarding felting I may assist the best I can. I'll try to send a couple photo's (thou computer stuff is not my stronghold)


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello & Welcome to the forum









Those are really lovely pics! I didnt know felting could be used like that.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello TwoTracks!

That's an awesome cross for wool - that'll be LOVELY fibre!!!

Beautiful felting work, too! Welcome!


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Geese thanks, it's nice to be welcomed... I was having a hard time getting the pictures up don't know what happened to the others... The photo's are so large on my screen, is this normal or should I somehow downsize them (I'd probably mess something up thou ha,ha) I don't do a lot of the felt art, only after I have enough stock and orders filled with the other felt products. I'd like to try to post pictures of some sweet sheep (I know you love sheep too) ~Chris


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Welcome to The Fold! Don't worry, it resizes them just fine.  Beautiful sheep, and I love the felting too.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Welcome, and beautiful work!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold TwoTracks! I'm glad you introduced yourself to us. I love the diversity of this group. Your felt art is beautiful! Do you have any pictures of your felt work that you said is your "bread and butter"? I'd love to see what it looks like. Where in Michigan do you live? I'm in Kalamazoo. Do you go to the Michigan Fiber Festival? I'll start a thread for that pretty soon.

Welcome!


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello again, Wind in her hair (love the name! btw) I use my own wool from my flock of crossbred Corriedale/Romeldale/Merino I also buy wool from my friend who raises same cross and cares for her sheep too.

Marchwind, We live in Ovid, MI, north of Lansing. Yes, I love MI Fiber Fest! I attend every year to hang out with my shepherdess buddies and walk around drooling all day! ha ha I put my name on the vendor "wait list" so we'll see what happens, if I get in or not this year, it's kinda late in applying, since the fest is coming up quickly. Oh well if not, I'd like to enter some fleeces in competition. I'll attach some photo's of a couple vests, the one with snow shoes is my vest  ~Chris


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I really like that vest too! Makes me want to needle felt on top of this heavy old plain vest I have here... 

We just moved to a new apartment. It is much larger than the old apartment, and we have an actual kitchen! (Like, a room to itself, not an extension of the living room, and room for the table AND Philip's orchids in the kitchen too!) 

The living room is huge, and there is plenty of room for my little loom and my wheels in the corner. But the best part is the sewing room! It is larger than the sewing room in the old apartment, AND there is a walk-in closet that has been designated "the yarn room"! When I get all my yarns unpacked and shelved, I will show you. It is truly awesome. :nanner: 

Back to unpacking.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Those vests and pictures are beautiful! You are really talented!

After much consideration by the doctor's nurse and myself, it's been determined that my hand is sprained... absolutely no idea how! She said that it's actually not uncommon for a hand sprain with no recalled injury. So at this point I'm to treat it as a sprain and if, after another month, it's still hurting, we'll look into more tests. It is actually starting to feel a little better, but I've found if I baby it, it's actually worse than if I go ahead and gently use it. So I'm using it. Back to knitting and crochet and spinning I go! I'm glad it's getting better, because it was really putting a crimp in everything I tried to do.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Be careful not to overuse it but I do agree with you in keeping it "working" just be mindful and patient. I went thru an ordeal this past year where every joint in my body ached and inflamed "overnight" I went and got tested on everything from Lyme to Rheumatoid ect..had blood work every 3 mo's, I had a high strep count, the doc's figured I picked up a nasty bacteria that reeked havoc on my body for 9 mo's, it is all gone now (for the most part), I didn't quit working thou and I think it helped strengthen me and rid of the bug, I hardly had a grip and hauling 1/4 full water buckets, hay ect was tough, but now I can haul 2 full 5 gal buckets of water 100+ yards. 

Did the doctors indicate if your deficient in your diet? Weird how things can happen and not even know how it happened. Hope you have a speedy recovery ~Chris


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

COOL vests !! Welcome to the fold , Two Tracks !


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Welcome Two Tracks!!
Those vests are gorgeous, as is the other pictures you posted, love your sheep.
FA, that bites about your hand. Take it easy and don't push too hard, it'll heal as it is supposed to.
Sven, have fun unpacking! We've been here since March, and I still have at least half our stuff packed. Of course we moved into a house a third the size of our old one. LOL!
Well, I've been just Miss Productive today! I had to go to the grocery store, which meant that my pantry had to be reorganized when I got home, which meant that I really needed to clean out the fridge!:stars:
4 hours later that's all done, and I can find everything. Very pleased with that. 
Now I get to finish tiling the raised hearth we built for the wood stove. I will finish setting the tile today, and grout tomorrow. Which means dh can build the wall surround on Wednesday, so I can tile the walls Thursday.. What an exciting life I lead.ound:


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Two Tracks, what lovely felt work you do! Do you line the vests with fabric or are they unlined? You 've also got some great colors in your sheep--no need for much dyeing with them! 

Today was bright and sunny on Fair Isle so we were summoned to clip the sheep on the north end of the island who graze communally. It's always a bit stressful rounding them up especially this year with some major players with dogs absent. But we did it and now we 've got a carful of Shetland fleeces to sort. We still have my friend's sheep in the fields by her house to clip but that 's a far more peaceful endeavor.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Welcome, Two Tracks! Your work is amazing!

Svenska, I hope you get settled in quick! Moving can be soooo stressful.

Falls-Acre, hooray for just a sprain! Hopefully it will heal up quickly. I managed to sprain my knee once while sitting at my desk at work..no idea how it happened.

When I got home from taking the kids to the dentist today, I had a surprise waiting for me in the mail box. Frazzlehead's book is here and I can't wait until it's quiet enough around here tonight to focus on it!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Two Tracks,
I love the vests too, especially the 1st one cause it looks like camouflage, its actually just the natural color of the wool, brilliant!!!
I think I need to learn how to do felting 

FA, 
I hope your hand heals quickly!

Sven & Hercsmama,
I think its more fun unpacking than packing.its like opening presents & you have an empty place to start redoing from scratch!! 

Wihh,
Neat pattern, Thanks! I recently got inspired to give fingering yarn & small needles another try so might use that pattern! 


I received my present the other day too. An absolutely lovely pair of socks from Gam!! :sing:

Im saving them as my socks I wear while spinning. They match my Prelude beautifully!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

WIHH, that's one of my favorite patterns too. I'll post a pick of the pair I recently finished in the morning. My phone is acting stupid. 
I managed to get the hearth tiling done. Now for dh to build the wall surround so I can tile that.:yuck:


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Pretty, Pearl! Wonderful job GAM!!

I LOVE the book. I'll confess that I've read through it all once already, but I'll be going back through aiming for retention when I can get a little quiet to do so. Frazzlehead, you're not only a wonderful fiber artist, but a very talented writer as well. You have this amazing style that makes me feel like you're sitting here explaining it to me, which was incredibly impressive to me in a how-to sort of book.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Yay! I'm glad you liked it.  I am so happy tonight, because I finally clicked with my spinning wheel and was able to actually get it to work. And just in time too, my Dad will be here next week and I wanted to be able to show him how it worked. All of the drafting practice with the drop spindle seems to have really paid off. :gaptooth:


----------



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

Chris,
I am glad you joined. Your pieces are stunning, and those sheep are pretty cute.
Darlene


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh yay TaylorR! 

I write pretty much the way I talk, sometimes people who know me say they hear my voice in their head as they read my blog posts and so on.  guess I just can't be bothered coming up with a whole 'nother style of putting words together!

I'm glad to hear you like the book.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I love all the photos--nice work!

I was at my ear doctor yesterday and took my current sock (read "third sock ever") project. While I was in the waiting room, a young guy walked by and asked, " Are you working on a sock?". I said yes, and asked if he's a knitter. He is! I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

BC, that's awesome. Always nice to meet a fellow knitter, especially when it's actually a fellow! :happy:

WIHH, here is the promised pics of my Scylla socks. I've got another pair on the needles right now.
Also the hearth I worked on yesterday. Please disregard the nasty linoleum. It is being replaced with Hickory wood floors just as soon as we get the remodeling finished!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

As to the pattern, I almost always work a pattern the first time as per the instructions. That way I can get a "feel" for it and make any changes to it the next time. That being said, I actually like the way it turned out with that purl in there.

As to the stove, it is a free standing one, has the blower on it as well. It claims it will heat up to 1800 sq. ft., and as our house is currently only 988, it'll be fine for this winter. We bought it thinking of the addition, which when finished will take us to just under 1800, so it should be perfect for the long run as well.
Dh is going to be building a false wall, in the corner, about 5 feet high, I'll use the same tile to cover it, and then our actual installation shall occur!! 
Need opinions on the grout though. I was going to "embrace" the grout, and picked out a dark one, charcoal grey, but to be honest, not all my lines are perfectly straight, so I'm thinking it might be better to hide the grout? Maybe use a dove grey instead, What do ya'll think?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

The blower is electric. But you can turn it off or on at will. It's supposed to help circulate the air more. The clearance for this one is 18 in he's from the wall. As little as our living room is currently, that's about all we can spare. Lol.
It was really reasonable too. Only just under 500.00, so we are happy about that.:happy2:


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Here it is the end of July all ready and I don't think I've posted on this thread at all this month. Been a lurker off and on, just not a poster.

July has been crazy, but mostly in a good way. A couple short trips away from home involving me, dh, his canoe and my kayak  ; a whole lot of gardening, Thursdays selling at the local farmers market, and a little bit of knitting pretty much sums up what I've been up to.

My 'big' knitting project for the month was a shopping bag. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lets-go-shopping---market-bag
I used a skein of acrylic I had in my crochet stash for several years and never got around to making anything with, so it was a frugal knitting project.

Socks are calling me again, though, and I'm going to be starting a new pair in August, to have done in time for my youngest dd's 16th birthday in October.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, Nick's test came back as positive for Lymes. But today he is finally looking more cheerful- yesterday and the day before was a pretty bleak day. Other than that- it's the usual racing around with kids.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Poor guy!
Hopefully he gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I've been knitting...

...dishcloths!! LOL

Driving my fellow co-workers crazy with them too, cause I'll be working and knitting at the same time. They are just simple, basic, run-of-the-mill, common, no-pattern cotton dishcloths! With interesting colors. Seriously, just a CO44 stockinette cloth with garter border. But it's strange how many folk run up and demand "what are you making today?!" And I keep giving them the same answer. I reckon the changing colors are what throws them off. Though one person did finally ask me, "are all of these for you? 'Cause you must have a bunch of them!" :heh:

I am knitting dishcloths at work right now because they are simple, require no pattern, people love them, it gives my fingers a gentle work-out while calming my mind, and gives me the time during the day to work on finishing up ami's I had been building on for the last month.

I really am itching to put some wool on those needles though... I'm thinking a hat may be in order soon.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Falls-Acre, I crochet dishcloths when I'm out and about. I get asked, endlessly, too. And I work on them for the same reason you do--they are simple, mindless, focusing, and instantly-gratifying. And they don't need to FIT anyone.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FAC is up. Please post there from now on. Here's the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/fiber-arts/491892-fac-august-2013-a.html


----------

